# Bottom of hull gelcoat damage on Beavertail Micro



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I would definitely get those attended to before you put it in the water. Enjoy your Micro, I really like mine


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

They look more like there was a void under the gelcoat than mechanical damage. Any reputable glass shop should be able to match the color and fix those. You won't be able to tell.


----------



## NoOne (Apr 9, 2021)

How would you guys do this work yourself considering these issues are on the bottom by the bunks and you need a boat fork lift to get to them?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

NoOne said:


> Hos would you guys do this work yourself considering these issues are on the bottom by the bunks and you need a boat fork lift to get to them?


A jack and some pieces of wood.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Or concrete blocks with a piece of wood between hull and concrete... That's my usual routine... Jack up the rear of the hull until it's off the rear of the trailer, install jack stands, wood blocks, or concrete blocks then very slowly pull the trailer out from under the hull, supporting the hull as you go along with additional supports, as shown in photos... Make certain your supports are on firm ground (I like my driveway...) and do not get under hull unless you have full confidence it's all properly supported and level... 

When it comes time to re-load the hull onto the trailer, reverse the process using your winch to pull the trailer back under the hull... Do it a bit at a time and it's a one man job...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

mwolaver said:


> They look more like there was a void under the gelcoat than mechanical damage. Any reputable glass shop should be able to match the color and fix those. You won't be able to tell.


Yep, pockets under the gelcoat.  You can be assured there are probably more. Might as well have them tap up and down those areas with the handle of a screwdriver and find the rest. You'll be fighting them for a long time if you don't


----------



## NoOne (Apr 9, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> Or concrete blocks with a piece of wood between hull and concrete... That's my usual routine... Jack up the rear of the hull until it's off the rear of the trailer, install jack stands, wood blocks, or concrete blocks then very slowly pull the trailer out from under the hull, supporting the hull as you go along with additional supports, as shown in photos... Make certain your supports are on firm ground (I like my driveway...) and do not get under hull unless you have full confidence it's all properly supported and level...
> 
> When it comes time to re-load the hull onto the trailer, reverse the process using your winch to pull the trailer back under the hull... Do it a bit at a time and it's a one man job...


I did think of this but was worried that jacking the boat in a single area would flex it too much front to back. Was also be worried of supporting the front of the boat in the middle on the spline. Probably worrying for nothing? I guess this is probably what the fiberglass refinishers do anyways? I guess I can’t assume they all have a big forklift like at the dry docks.


----------



## Waves1 (Oct 13, 2021)

Reach out to member Charles Hadley. He is in St. Augustine and does good work. He restores a lot of these skiffs.


----------



## Waves1 (Oct 13, 2021)

His number is Charles Hadley 904-687-8154


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

A little farther to travel but I highly recommend Rob Young at Young Boats in Ingliss, FL


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

JP At Wild side Boat Worx fixed my keel damage on a boat i bought ,hes got the Hydraulic Jacks to lift boat and remove trailer for this type work hes in yulee fl you could give him a call hes usually backed up does great work 👍😎


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

SS06 said:


> A little farther to travel but I highly recommend Rob Young at Young Boats in Ingliss, FL


Young is so busy they aren't doing repair work at this time. I live 10 minutes from their shop and dropped in not long ago.


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

sort of new to the skiff game. Just out of curiosity how do pockets like that form under gelcoat?


----------



## NoOne (Apr 9, 2021)

MSFLIES said:


> sort of new to the skiff game. Just out of curiosity how do pockets like that form under gelcoat?


The guy I’m probably going to take it to said they weren’t voids. Mechanical damage. He’s going to glass the deeper ones first then gelcote.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

NoOne said:


> The guy I’m probably going to take it to said they weren’t voids. Mechanical damage. He’s going to glass the deeper ones first then gelcote.


Those are voids all day long. Do like I said and tap along the edge those are on. You will hear if there are any more pockets. They come from the glass guys not getting the glass down in the corners good when it’s in the mold. . Everything is fine until the spots take to much pressure from the trailer bunks or whatever and it breaks through the gelcoat and resin.


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

Sublime said:


> Yep, pockets under the gelcoat. You can be assured there are probably more. Might as well have them tap up and down those areas with the handle of a screwdriver and find the rest. You'll be fighting them for a long time if you don't


Why won't BT fix it?


----------



## NoOne (Apr 9, 2021)

PTLuv2Fish said:


> Why won't BT fix it?


It's a 2015.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

As PTLuv2Fish noted BT; recognizing this is 2015 it appears as though this may be a latent defect. Without knowing complete backstory, I would submit to BT if it’s a latent defect that as a reputable manufacturer they should take care of it and under FL law they may be obligated to. Otherwise I would probaby go to Glasser Boats for fix if they had an opening.


----------



## NoOne (Apr 9, 2021)

..


----------



## NoOne (Apr 9, 2021)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> As PTLuv2Fish noted BT; recognizing this is 2015 it appears as though this may be a latent defect. Without knowing complete backstory, I would submit to BT if it’s a latent defect that as a reputable manufacturer they should take care of it and under FL law they may be obligated to. Otherwise I would probaby go to Glasser Boats for fix if they had an opening.


Got in touch with Harry(one of the new owners at BT) and Mason in service and they are going to take care of me. It will cost me some money but I am generally thrilled about the customer service experience I am receiving thus far from BT. Will update this thread in a month or so with pics after it’s fixed!


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

*NoOne*, in the future if you wish to do work requiring you to work on your skiff it is quite easy and safe to lift it off the trailer by using levers already at your disposal

the cinder block supports are very sound as long as you turn the blocks the right way up










you can stack them several high w/o issues and as long as you use a board on them they won't damage your hull

to lift the hull simply pull it aft about a foot on the trailer to expose a lifting point under the keel

back the tires up on a coupla boards to raise the trailer

lower the tongue as low as you can to raise the transom and build your support under it making sure it is wide enuff to include balancing blocks

then raise the trailer tongue as high as you can and block it in that position while you retract the tongue jack and block under it to raise the tongue again

using saw horses a/o blocks build a bridge over the trailer to support the front of the hull

a child's swing set will work for lifting the bow thru the bow eye to the top corners of the swing legs

or you can build a wooden "A" frame out of 4x4's for chump change compared to what the shop will be charging you

once the hull is lifted and blocked to your satisfaction you can pull the trailer out and goto work
















































hope this helps you plan for future needs n issues

leon


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

spent decades as a construction manager. I will never work under a boat or anything else held up by concrete blocks, no matter which way they are oriented. built huge 4 story buildings with them in south florida. seen too many fall apart just handling them and tossed aside as rejects by the masons. they are not made to be strong. they are made of air entrained concrete and made to be a light handy building material that becomes strong when you reinforce it. you be you though.


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

devrep said:


> spent decades as a construction manager. * I will never work under a boat or anything else held up by concrete blocks, no matter which way they are oriented.* built huge 4 story buildings with them in south florida. seen too many fall apart just handling them and tossed aside as rejects by the masons. they are not made to be strong. they are made of air entrained concrete and made to be a light handy building material that becomes strong when you reinforce it. you be you though.


AWAYS work within your personal comfort zone

they make special jack stands w/ pivoting padded plates on top like the ones used by the marinas for those w/ the funds and still want to DIY

some build intricate wooden platforms and some build Jenga styled wooden block stacks to support their hulls for working underneath

















some build their own lifting stations within their garages











some build stout saw horses 

















for supporting their hulls










my own personal 7' long saw horses were made of #1 grade 4x4's and covered w/ carpet

my point is that it can be a DIY issue rather than a hire it out job for those who wish to do IT (whatever IT is)

work within your own personal comfort zone

personally I CHEAT IN SPADES

i use a $$$$ hydraulic system for lifting boats off trailers










and along with the aid of a 10'x10' pipe frame n chain hoist i can lift boats onto n off of my 4'x16' work table as well as being able to roll them for more convenient working positions
























butt i've only been at this kind of DIY stuff for just over 50 years(i'm 74yo)

over time have amassed a comfortable assortment of the accoutrements that make doing this kind of stuff solo and easy

we all have to start somewhere and we all must work within our own personal comfort zone no matter what level of resources we may have

leon


----------



## Bobber21 (Jul 31, 2019)

devrep said:


> View attachment 207296
> View attachment 207297
> View attachment 207298


This set up reminds of an accident last year .My wife and I where on our usual morning bike ride when we heard someone yelling for help .Sure enough a neighbor was trying his best to hold a boats weight off an older man, working under a boat setup like this. It had fallen and crushed his head and shoulder . Between him and myself lifting, my wife pulled him out . Don't know if he made it. Be careful when stacking blocks, the blocks are what fell and caused the accident. Just be careful


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if the boat is small enough great. but back in 08 or maybe it was 09 when I was laying under my SilverKing wet sanding and buffing the bottom, I thought to myself if it every dropped on me the weight would just squeeze the air out of my lungs and that would be it. not a chance I could push that thing off me.


----------

